# Adding Beer Priming sugar to wine, will it work?



## abefroman (Feb 28, 2012)

Adding Beer Priming sugar (which is just fine corn sugar, used to carbonate the beer) to wine, will it work to make sparkling wine?


----------



## Deezil (Feb 28, 2012)

Not if the wine has been sorbated. Otherwise, any sugar will cause refermentation.

It should be noted that if you want to put sparkling wine in a bottle, you need to be careful - use the correct bottles, the right corks & remember that the wire cages on champange bottles aren't just for show, they serve a purpose.

Too much sugar, and you might just think you're in a warzone when the bombs start going off.

It can be done, just needs to be done carefully.

I know corn sugar is the best option to prime beer, but i dont know if its best for sparkling wine..


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, corn sugar can be used! Below is a link to some instructions on our site. 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2842


----------

